# Moving from New York to Sydney



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I would like to move from New York to Sydney by the end of 2010 but I have no idea where to start. I have been browsing the forum and found a lot of information but still not quite sure where I should start the process. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Kurtiss:

Look at the Sticky links at the top of the forum. The Thinking of Emigrating one should be your first stop.

Your second stop should be the Visa Wizard at immi.gov.au

***
Most people move to AU based on skill and work experience (visa classes 175 & 176).

If you work for a company that has AU offices you could request a transfer.



Kurtiss said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I would like to move from New York to Sydney by the end of 2010 but I have no idea where to start. I have been browsing the forum and found a lot of information but still not quite sure where I should start the process. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi kurtiss

welcome to the forum

though amaslam has already suggested where u shud look. i will make it easier for u. the process is simple if u want to go the PR way

1. get your skill assessed.
2. apply for teh visa and wait
3. if you are not in the CSL or MODL, get a state to sponsor u, each state has a list that they sponsor, u shud fall in the same to get them t o sponsor u.
4. if u are stuck anywhere, search the forum or ask here 

other than these there are other options like student route, work/holiday route, employer sponsored route. have a look at the immi site, that will give you an idea on all visa types, depending on where u fit right plan ur application accordingly.

cheers and wish u luck

anj


----------



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Amaslam,

Thanks for the response. My company does have a location in Australia. Is it easier to migrate if you have a transfer from a company?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Kurtiss

it is easier since u do not hv to look for a job which is relatively difficult for newly relocated ppl. companies in AU prefer AU experience which puts u slightly behind the que sicne there wud be others from AU as well applying for the same job.

what most people do is, they apply for PR, get it and then ask the company to give them an internal transfer. what others do is, they keep checking if there is availability in the AU office and then suggest them to send u there on company sponsored route. but employer sponsored isnt the way to go these days since u can be sent back anytime and when the company if at all is downsizing, they ask u out first if u r on sponsored visa. which leaves u with no option but to go back or look for another job in 28-29 days which isnt easy.


----------



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Anj thanks... but im new to this, so what does "PR" stand for?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Kurtiss:

Yes, that would be the easiest route as there would be a job waiting for you. It's even better if you get an expat package (rare, but can't hurt to ask). Also if you do take that route have them credit in writing that your current years of service count for AU as well. There is a AU benefit called Long Service Leave which you get at 10 yrs service (2 months vacation time on top of your 1 month standard vacation). So if they count your time in the US as continuous for AU purposes you get that benefit sooner.

It is a route I took originally to get here, 457 temp visa --> PR visa 856 (Employer Sponsored).

Although a PR visa takes longer to process it would give you safety in case you lose your job you don't have to leave AU. On a 457 there is that risk if you lose your job you need to find another employer within 30 days to sponsor you or you will need to leave AU. 

457: Gets you here quicker and you start working quicker.
856: Takes longer to process but a PR visa so you can stay in AU even if you lose your job.




Kurtiss said:


> Hi Amaslam,
> 
> Thanks for the response. My company does have a location in Australia. Is it easier to migrate if you have a transfer from a company?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

permanent residency 

dont worry, i was once in the same boat.. with time u wil learn everything.


----------



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Is it possible to do both? meaning apply for the 457 initially and also applying for the PR visa?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u can apply for employer sponsored and then go for PR when u reach there. amaslam will comment on how its done


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Not at the same time. You can only have one valid application in processing at one time. So once you got a 457 granted you could apply for PR after that but you could not simultaneously apply for a 457 and a PR visa.



Kurtiss said:


> Is it possible to do both? meaning apply for the 457 initially and also applying for the PR visa?


----------



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Would a car be needed to get around Sydney?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Initially you can get around without one, just everything takes longer with public transport. You will eventually get a car to see more parts of Sydney not served by public transport.



Kurtiss said:


> Would a car be needed to get around Sydney?


----------



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Do companies pay fees to the Australian government for 457 visas and for PR visas, is there a huge expense involved in the application process?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, not large fees to the AU government (< $250), but they often use Migration agents and those fees are typically $3-4k. 



Kurtiss said:


> Do companies pay fees to the Australian government for 457 visas and for PR visas, is there a huge expense involved in the application process?


----------



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there a recession in Australia currently?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a recession, however it is not nearly as severe as in Europe or the USA. The AU economy is a commodities economy and the commodities demand has picked up from China and India in the last quarter.

AU had its recession much later and it will most likely exit it sooner than most other economies. 

In that time period unemployment has gone up a few percentage points, but is not double digits, also real estate prices have held up in most markets (slight downturns, but no severe ones).




Kurtiss said:


> Is there a recession in Australia currently?


----------



## Kurtiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Is a skills asessment something I would do in person? Im still confused about this part.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends on the skill, for most white collar skills (IT, management, accounting) it's all done by documentation or an additional exam. 

For trades you might have to do a bridging course and earn a certificate. 

So a professional body (i.e. Engineers Australia, Australian Institute of Management, ACS, etc.) checks out your skills in detail and then certifies whether that skill is equivalent to the AU version of that skill.





Kurtiss said:


> Is a skills asessment something I would do in person? Im still confused about this part.


----------

